# Software Cuyi MK630



## jkjosey (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi im new in the business.. I just recently bought a cuyi mk630 at odeon mall.. the only thing that comes with the plotter is the corel draw plug in but i cant even cut a thing.. anyone can enlighten what to do or software to be use in my plotter? Tia


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

systemfat32 said:


> Hi im new in the business.. I just recently bought a cuyi mk630 at odeon mall.. the only thing that comes with the plotter is the corel draw plug in but i cant even cut a thing.. anyone can enlighten what to do or software to be use in my plotter? Tia


*Try Trial version of SignGo Pro:*

```
http://www.signgo.com/index.php/downloads/4-free-30-day-trial
```
*Download driver of your Cutter:*

```
https://app.box.com/s/l0x9nk3nmeduac64inu0zyv7a7zg2cd1
```


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Reymond said:


> *Try Trial version of SignGo Pro:*
> 
> ```
> http://www.signgo.com/index.php/downloads/4-free-30-day-trial
> ...


Why SignGo Pro? I've just visited their website and its terrible! It won't even list the compatible cutters. For $399 I would have expected something a lot more professional.


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

webtrekker said:


> Why SignGo Pro? I've just visited their website and its terrible! It won't even list the compatible cutters. For $399 I would have expected something a lot more professional.


*Try the Trial Version of SignLab 10.*

```
https://updater.cadlink.com/CommercialReleases/trial/SL10Trial.exe
```
*Download driver of your Cutter:*

```
https://app.box.com/s/l0x9nk3nmeduac64inu0zyv7a7zg2cd1
```


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Reymond said:


> *Try the Trial Version of SignLab 10.*
> 
> ```
> https://updater.cadlink.com/CommercialReleases/trial/SL10Trial.exe
> ...


Please follow the thread! It's not ME that wants cutter software.


----------



## feitan (Jan 15, 2021)

jkjosey said:


> Hi im new in the business.. I just recently bought a cuyi mk630 at odeon mall.. the only thing that comes with the plotter is the corel draw plug in but i cant even cut a thing.. anyone can enlighten what to do or software to be use in my plotter? Tia


contact me . i have flexisign pro 10.5 for that .


----------



## bizzybone12 (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi guys can somebody please help me. Is there anyone in here using signblazer apps for Cuyi mk630? Thanks in advance


----------



## Silvi (Jun 11, 2019)

bizzybone12 said:


> Hi guys can somebody please help me. Is there anyone in here using signblazer apps for Cuyi mk630? Thanks in advance


I do not think so. I checked. Your plotter is not supported. Use the SignGo Pro or ArtCut software.


----------



## PATTY🐷🐼 (6 mo ago)

Good Day!


Is anyone help me with how to install mk630 cuyi cutter plotter?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

PATTY🐷🐼 said:


> Good Day!
> 
> 
> Is anyone help me with how to install mk630 cuyi cutter plotter?


easy cut studio here will work with it


----------



## PATTY🐷🐼 (6 mo ago)

into the T said:


> easy cut studio here will work with it


my problem is no cutter plotter detected.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

PATTY🐷🐼 said:


> my problem is no cutter plotter detected.


check this and this


----------



## PATTY🐷🐼 (6 mo ago)

into the T said:


> check this and this


link po ba ?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

PATTY🐷🐼 said:


> link po ba ?


just click the underlined 'this'


----------



## PATTY🐷🐼 (6 mo ago)

into the T said:


> just click the underlined 'this'


Noted, Thank you


----------

